# Elektronikas forums >  hidrofora spiediena regulēšana.

## juris90

man liekas ka te forumā bija kads biedrs minejis šo informaciju, bet es neatradu. jautajums tāds ar kuru skrūvi var hidroforam ieregulet, lai tas atsledzas atrak pie zemaka spiediena, mazā/lielā atspere? tur lielas, ka ja mazo pievelk tad liela ir jaatslābina un otrādi ar vienas atsperes pieviskšanu bus par maz otra ir jaatbrivo?.

----------


## abergs

Lielā atspere - vidējais spiediens,
mazā atspere - starpība starp ieslēgšanās un izslēgšanās spiedienu

----------


## juris90

> Lielā atspere - vidējais spiediens,
> mazā atspere - starpība starp ieslēgšanās un izslēgšanās spiedienu


 vai tad nebija lielā atspere ieslēgšanai un mazā atspere regulē izslēgšanu. es esmu regulējis tās atsperes bet tagad vairs neatceros kura ir jāgroza. darba biedrs uzprasīja man un tagad es nevaru vinjam atbildēt, jo man nav mana hidrofora pie rokas kur varetu ieskatities, jo dzivoju dzivokli, bet hidrofors ir laukos.
tad, lai samazinātu maksimalo spiedienu vajag atskruvet nedaudz mazo atsperi un pievilskt lielo nedaudz.?

----------


## juris90

esmu noskaidrojis. lielā atspere domāta izslēgšanai, bet mazā ieslēgšanai.

----------


## liene

Nē! Ja acu priekšā iedomājamies manometru ar divām bultiņām, kur viena ir ieslēgšanās spiediens, bet otra izslēgšanās spiediens. Tad regulējot lielo atsperi mainās amplitūda (atstarpe no mazās līdz lielajai bultiņai). Bet ja regulējam mazo atsperi, tad dzenājam šo ieregulēto amplitūdu pa manometru. Piemērām ja ieslēgšanās spiediens ir 0.5 bar un izslēgšanās 1.5 bar, tad pieregulējot mazo atsperi par teiksim 1 bar, ieslēgšanās spiediens būs 1.5 bar, bet izslēgšanās  2.5 bar. Ceru ka sapratāt.

----------


## juris90

> Nē! Ja acu priekšā iedomājamies manometru ar divām bultiņām, kur viena ir ieslēgšanās spiediens, bet otra izslēgšanās spiediens. Tad regulējot lielo atsperi mainās amplitūda (atstarpe no mazās līdz lielajai bultiņai). Bet ja regulējam mazo atsperi, tad dzenājam šo ieregulēto amplitūdu pa manometru. Piemērām ja ieslēgšanās spiediens ir 0.5 bar un izslēgšanās 1.5 bar, tad pieregulējot mazo atsperi par teiksim 1 bar, ieslēgšanās spiediens būs 1.5 bar, bet izslēgšanās  2.5 bar. Ceru ka sapratāt.


 tad lielo atsperi vajag pievilkt vai atslābināt lai samazinātu maximālo spiedienu?

----------


## bbarda

Skatoties cik tev ir uzstādīts apakšējais un augšējais spiediens.Atlaid mazo.uzraksti kādi tev spiedieni.Liene jau uzrakstīja saprotami,tavā gadījumā jāregulē ir mazā.

----------


## a_masiks

Manuprāt, liene visu skaisti aprakstīja, tikai saputroja "lielās" un "mazās" atsperes nozīmi. 
Būtu jocīgi tīri fizikālu apsvērumu dēļ, ka mazā atspere regulētu spiedienu, bet lielā - histerēzes cilpu.

Lai samazinātu spiedienu - jāatlaiž lielā atspere.

ps - vienīgais, ko neatceros - mazās acperes nospriegošana palielina vai samazina histerēzes cilpu? Pēc loģikas nospriegojot  - histerēzei (spiedienu starpībai starp ieslēgšanos un izslēgšanos) būtu jāpalielinās....

----------

